# Best snorkel / beaches in St. John



## smitte2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

A group of 4 of us are going to be at the Westin St. John in May this year and was hoping to get some recommendations for some good snorkel spots as well as great beaches.  I have been to St. John for a day and have snorkeled at Trunk Bay and Watermelon Kay and enjoyed them both quite a bit.  I really enjoy snorkeling so all recommendations are appreciated.  Any good places to see Turtles, Rays, Eels etc.?

Any beach or restaurant recommendations are appreciated as well.

Thanks!!!!!  

Steve


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 29, 2006)

You can get all this info (and more) by reading the VINOW message board (google -VINOW) - these messages come both from locals and visitors.  Use the Search feature and be prepared to spend hours reading...

Enjoy - let us know how it went.  I will be there in June (can't wait).


----------



## rusty (Mar 30, 2006)

Trunk Bay-
- underwater snorkel trail. BUT find out if there is a day when the cruise ships are not in and go then.
otherwise, go either really early or somewhat late in the day as everyone leaves to ferry back to St.Thomas.


----------



## kcgriffin (Mar 30, 2006)

Some St John suggestions…

Delbert Hill car and jeep rental (340) 776-6637 
I like them because they are located right downtown and you can park in their lot, parking can get to be a problem sometimes.

Restaurants

•	Asolare (great for sunsets)
•	Zozo (also sunsets)
•	La Tapa
•	Tage
•	Morgans Mango
•	Lime Inn
•	Panini Beach (excellent Italian)
•	Joes BBQ hut in the center of town (it is open air, you can’t miss it!)
•	Miss Lucy’s in Coral Bay for Sunday brunch
•	Skinny Legs in Coral Bay for the best burgers on the island

Bars

•	Make sure you visit the Beach Bar.  Kenny Chesney owns a villa on St. John and has been known to make an appearance with his band and play at the Bar.

•	Woody’s Seafood shack 

•	Rumbalaya 

•	Duffys Love Shack


----------



## akbmusic (Apr 5, 2006)

*Good snorkeling beaches*

Some good snorkeling beaches on St. John that don't get the traffic that Trunk Bay does are:

1. Honeymoon Beach (also one of the prettiest beaches on the island IMHO)
2. Hawksnest Bay-good for the Rays and Turtles, especially the East end!
3.Watermelon Bay-not far from Watermelon Cay-check out the Annaberg plantation ruins on the way. They are very interesting!
4. Reef Bay (at the south end of the island. Have to get there by boat or hike the Reef Bay trail-long!)
5. Salt Pond Bay on the Southeast end of the island. Also only accessible by boat or hiking a trail.

Hope that helps!


----------

